# New garage Build



## Renmure (Jan 18, 2007)

Having had the bright idea of converting my old garage/store/junk area into a Games Room, it seemed sensible to sort out a replacement. 
It's about a year since I did this but thought it might be interesting.

The 'old' garage is on the right and there was a decent size area to work in for the replacement. Only problem was the left to right slope of the land which would mean a fair bit of excavation.














































The neighbours windows on the left are way up at roof level and only decorative but to make sure that the roof of the garage was below that level you can see how much the ground had to be lowered and the retaining walls built. Also the drainage and underground pipes and cables had to be dug out, connected and recovered before the base was framed and the concrete poured.




























Base all done and set. Just making sure my measurements were right!!










The new garage arrived in a kit form, but had been manufactured to the exact sizes I had given. Suppose it could have been a diy build but just to make sure it didn't blow away I got a couple of professionals in to do the job. Start to finish for the build was 4 days ... 8am to 8pm.





































Thought long and hard about putting down some nice interlocking garage floor tiles but the cost kept mounting so, being Scottish and tight fisted i got out the masking tape and floor paint  
Electrics and lighting connected, sockets in place, Some nice flags to make it more homely 
Final size is 9m x 3m which makes it reasonably comfortable to potter about even with cars in it










Electric doors fitted and working. In order to 'future-proof' things I had the centre door slightly wider, enough to accomodate some fairly wide sporty stuff.... just incase.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Fantastic way to go about it, and very nice to have the space

Like that


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

That's a tidy home for your cars Jim - well thought through

I'm guessing it's not 9m x 3m - more 9 x 13 to fit those in (I know mine is 5 x 5 and isn't _anywhere_ near that big!!


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

jealous is an understatement.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Very nice, like the kit garage


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Having been in that garage, I can say its cracking - nice writeup of it too


----------



## StuaR32t (Jun 6, 2009)

thats ace! an F1 ferrari would look good in that!


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

very very nice! and as said nice to have the space


----------



## Fordy_ST500 (Mar 10, 2009)

thats a very nice garage!
bet your chuffed with it...
Dom


----------



## denty (Mar 26, 2007)

Jealous or what. Cracking garage u got there and cars


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Thats a cracking garage. Easily insulated if you had the inclination?
Which company did the garage kit?


----------



## Renmure (Jan 18, 2007)

Shug said:


> Thats a cracking garage. Easily insulated if you had the inclination?
> Which company did the garage kit?


Very easily insulated and lined. The kit could have been ordered with full insuration for the walls but it's not really needed for my use.

Kit supplied by Cyclone Steel Buildings (part of a national chain)
They use one of my own pics (below) for their Ads in Evo/Autoexpress/Top Gear etc and on the web (http://www.cyclonebuildings.com/page5.htm) althought the prices and sizes are a bit skewed.


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

OMG! It's lovely.


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

I feel sick with envy! All I need is a workshop/garage like that and I would be soo happy. Really nice mate.:thumb:


----------



## softt (Aug 26, 2007)

lucky lucky you :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## M.M (Feb 28, 2009)

thats epic
nice choice in cars


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Not jealous at all....


----------



## illeagalhunter (Jun 17, 2007)

Why no DPM under the floor , nice work tho


----------



## bricktop20 (Dec 2, 2008)

thats a smart set up for some cracking motors


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm a deep shade of green right now....

Thats a great garage! :thumb:


----------



## RobA3 (Jun 14, 2007)

Awesome


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Jealous here too.

Very nice indeed.

Chris.


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Jammy sod!! Nice cars too!

:thumb:


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

You probably know, but looks like they are using your garage in the advert the garage company has on Evo magazine.

Loving the 355..And the garage..Very nice.


----------



## Renmure (Jan 18, 2007)

Discount Tech said:


> You probably know, but looks like they are using your garage in the advert the garage company has on Evo magazine.
> 
> Loving the 355..And the garage..Very nice.


Yeah, they are using the this pic in Evo, AutoExpress, Forza and a few others.

My first published pic in a car mag ... who needs talent!! :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

that looks like the same style building as the workshop where i work, word of warning though weve been broken into twice once via the front doo they bent the roller shutter and got in through there, second attempt was done by trying to peel back a side panel, luckily we'd plasterboarded and they gave up.

Get an alarm on asap if you havent already


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

Awesome, I want one of those!


----------



## rx8passion (May 20, 2009)

Lucky lucky b*gger lol love it, looks awesome


----------

